# rockwell lathe 46-111, aok for $75 ?



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I swore after buying my grizzly combo sander, grizzly track saw, and poor man's dinky HVLP sprayer in the last 2 weeks, I was going to lay off buying ANYTHING else til spring, as i'm starting to learn to cut dovetails by hand. But I always kept my eyes open for a "starter" lathe. My eyes fell upon on for what seems an ideal price of $75 for a rockwell 46-111.
I believe this is the more… economical made version #2 of these models (the yellow paint says it all). From what I gathered by google searching, these lathes usually start around $150. So, for $75… i should not go wrong. And I realize this is a very limited lathe more geared to spindle lathe than a bowl lathe. As I said, this is more of a entry way machine to get me into turning wood. I did email the poster if there was a motor as I do not see one in this picture.

Any issues / comments for this lathe for $75 ?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Buy it. It was a very good lathe in it's day. I have one. It is still a good lathe expecially to learn on. The motor mounts directly under the the head stock below the benchtop. You may not be able to see it because of the switch panel.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

what should i examine in person, upon first visiting? i assume, wobble or bearings, and the motor itself. should i bring any measurement tools?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been keeping an eye out for one of these for some time. $75 is a good deal. Good chance it will run fine as-is but check that the centers meet point to point.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

so… bring the tail stock point to the head stock point to ensure they come together perfectly. gotcha. thanks.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

The 46-111 is a light weight entry level lathe. It would appear from the badges and the yellow headstock and tailstock it is a mid to late 70's vintage. Rockwell did go through some "value engineering" in those times. They did cut on quality materials for less than desirable ones. If you compare this lathe to one from the early 60's you will see what I mean, look at the stand for one. It was most likely run with a 1/2hp motor and you may be disappointed in its performance. As you stated it is set up for small spindle work, not bowls. As long as you have nice sharp chisels the 1/2hp should be enough. I would look at the bearings in the headstock and listen to them. They are easy to replace and readily available.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Plenty of those lathes around, saw a LumberJock member replaced bearings on his for $12 at an auto parts store. 
Saw a picture of a restored one that had a 3/4 HP Ctaftsman motor, so would not worry about OEM 1/2 HP.

If runs good $75 not a bad price.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

I had a barrel of fun with a lathe just like this one. I knew nothing about turning (and find out I know less each day). This was my learning lathe and would still have it if I had the space. People told me it was a school house lathe as they were used in shop classes. I have moved on to a shorter Nova but still have fond memory's of my 46-111. Go for it.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought a 46-111 about a year ago. Mine has the more traditional colors and was manufactured in 1974. It will certainly be a good way to get into spindle turning. If there are no major problems with this one, I suggest that you buy it.

In case you have not yet located the manual, it is here:
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/698/1390.pdf


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It has a cut out for 14" of bowl clearance.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

This is what I was looking for when I found my current Craftsman starter lathe. While not ideal for bowl turning, it does have the gap bed that gives you a little more swing for just that purpose. I upgraded my Craftsman with a 1hp treadmill motor and controls, giving it infinite variable speed and twice the power of the 1/2hp stock motor. You could do the same with that lathe, and I bet it's heavier than my Craftsman also = good!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

+1 on the treadmill motor; did the same to my Craftsman.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

the guy is slow to email back, or just busy. plus, winter storm coming in over sierra mountains. told him i am interested. just gotta wait for reply and i'll jump on it.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

*whew* finally. talked to the guy nearly 2 weeks later. am suppose to go pick it up this coming weekend. good thing i have a 1500 dodge pickup now!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

i purchased the 46-111 rockwell lathe for $75. seems to be the same era from my rockwell 6" jointer as in same Dayton motor (yes..it's there just snugged up underneath), same black metal stand, etc.
I did ask him about turning bowls.. he showed me the 500+ bowls he has created from this lathe with no problems. Pretty impressive, actually. He just upgraded to the 2HP Jet $2000+ lathe for 10"+ bowls and items, than couldnt be done on the rockwell. He also gave me the box of extra goodies: craftsman chisel set, faceplates, etc. 
also told him to come look & join LJ's as he looked to be a very accomplished wood worker and contractor. lots of powermatic machines in his shop


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

That is pretty similar to mine that I paid $175 for sans the yellow paint. There is a lot you can do on these lathes and I have been pretty happy w/ mine. You got an exceptional deal.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

figures with my luck. right after purchasing the rockwell, 5 days later this pops up:
Jet JWL-1442VS for $300.


----------



## DanielCenter (Apr 7, 2017)

I have this exact lathe. If anyone has any accessories for it they would like to sell pls let me know. [email protected]


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I also own this lathe …bought at public auction for $35.00 ….been totally happy with it ….has a outboard also and an indeking wheel


----------



## Naiguy313 (Dec 4, 2020)

Would anyone have a picture of the motor for this unit?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Would anyone have a picture of the motor for this unit?
> - Naiguy313


Here is what the manual recommended:









Cheers,
Brad


----------

